# Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!!



## GittyGo (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm soo proud of this genius tool my father and I created when trying to remove stubborn cis injector. I am converting to megasquirt so I had to remove all the injectors, but as usual one of them just didn't want to come out. Lucky I had one of these!!!!









If I remember correct it is a M12x1.5x4.0cm bolt with a M12x1.5 nut on it. Might want to take out one of the easy to get out injectors (if there is such a thing) and take it with you to the hardware store). The wonder bar or prybar what ever you call it didn't quite have a big enough hole in it so I had to drill it out a bit. 
To use it you unscrew the fuel line going to the injector and then screw half the threads of the nut on the injector and the other half of the threads on to the bolt. I put a piece of wood between the valve cover and the prybar and then hit the end of the prybar three times with a 3lb hammer and WHAMMY the injector POPPED right out!!!!!














(minus a metal peice off the tip of the injector which ended up being fished out of the hole later, with a magnet)
Hope this helps someone!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


_Modified by GittyGo at 1:00 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!! (GittyGo)*

You are right....this is awesome.
Post it on the 16v forum as well.....


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

haha... that needs added to the FAQ page
I have had some stupid crazy hard to get out injectors... someone sealed in my GITs injectors with gasketmaker... that would of made getting those injectors out easy


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Southcross)*

Good point. I sent the moderator an IM to do this.
I love this thing!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (PASHAT)*

Nice. Consider it done!


----------



## GittyGo (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!! (GittyGo)*

Yes! My idea is added to the FAQ's, that's awesome!! Just a little brain storming with the old man and out came this wonderful tool, gotta love it!!


----------



## Fjogh (Jun 22, 2007)

On what machine did you do this .. 16v or 8v .. Because I am about to do it in near future... And mine is a 8v


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

that is a great idea.







to you


----------



## Fjogh (Jun 22, 2007)

Come on .. I tried today but didn't succeed .. Please help!


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (Fjogh)*

get a cis injector puller from germanautoparts.com and use some imagination


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rice)*

I should show you the haggard ass tools I've made. You should have seen the tool I made out of threaded rod, nuts and washers that I used to put on a 'toilet-bowl' exhaust downpipe...


----------



## GittyGo (Sep 16, 2007)

I used this tool on an 8v engine. I only used it on cylinder #1. I'm sure your success is very dependent on the size of the wooden block you put between the prybar and the valve cover. Also I must say that it took a lot of force to get it to break loose. It actually ripped the nozzel off the end of the injector. My theory on why it was stuck is, that the injector seat was melted to the end of the injector (nozzel).


----------



## Fjogh (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey 
I now succeeded in taking them out. It took the tool you created and crowbar .. Very effective. Thank you for helping out !!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Great tool, and yes, it _is_ M12 x 1.5 for the thread.
Which _apparently_ is the same thread as the wheel bolts for my '89 Fox. The nut spins on both quite easily, definitely not cross threading or cutting anything by doing it.
So if you can't get one those "easy to get out" injectors to take with you to check nuts, steal a lug bolt.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

I've always just clamped a vice grip on the body of the injector and then pried on the vice grip to pop it out.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_I've always just clamped a vice grip on the body of the injector and then pried on the vice grip to pop it out.

long handled 45 degree angled locking needle nose..
nice idea though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (deeeGLI)*

Cool multi purpose tool. It seems like as soon as the orings go thru a couple of good heat cycles mine always get real stucky too. 16v..


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (rice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rice* »_get a cis injector puller from germanautoparts.com and use some imagination

have to bring this one back from the dead....
removing the injectors out of my "new" engine... I actually split my SP Injector Puller down the middle and still didn't get the injector out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif again for this idea


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!! (GittyGo)*

dead pics could anyone post the picture of the tool?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!! (NAVI51)*

Pic isn't dead for me...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Awesome Injector Removal Tool!!! Custom!!! (NAVI51)*

Don't have the pic but I remember what it was. His description is pretty much accurate.
ll he did was take a nut that threaded onto the injector and threaded the other end into a bolt. Then ran the bolt through his prybar so when pulling up it's would yank the injector out.


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

I pulled my injectors using a door upholstery removal tool. Just put something between the valve cover and tool so you don't dent the valve cover. I also put a wrench on each one before pulling and twist it around to break it free if it was seized. 
Here's what the tool looks like at this link :
http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/lis35400.html


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

I pulled mine with my hands... then I pulled another set with a flathead screwdriver. 
Twist them with a wrench, spray them with some p.b. let it soak for 2 mins, Twist again, Then yank. 
Sorry if that sounded like instructions for lonely singles.


----------



## GittyGo (Sep 16, 2007)

*Back from the dead.*

Hey, I'm back! It's been forever since I was on VWvortex and I'm sorry to inform you that I no longer own my 1986 VW GTI, sold her on craigslist with the MegaSquirt v2 3.57 still running strong. Only issue was a little blip in the power around 3500 RPM at wide open throttle, never could tune that out. As far as I know it is still running strong to this day. Hopefully I can dig up my old info about the MegaSquirt install and get it posted here. Now I drive a 2006 Subaru Legacy GT and I'm far more active over at legacygt.com.

I noticed that there are still some people using this post as a reference and there are some unanswered questions about my invention, such as the vehicle it was designed for use on. I used it on the 1.8L 8v engine with CIS-E injection and it worked really well, not sure if it would work on a 16v but maybe.


----------



## happybunny (May 7, 2005)

I use a set of hose pliers. No slip whatsoever, and they come out like butter.


----------

